# 18month old growling and protecting



## Peris (Aug 1, 2010)

I try very hard to understand and my explain my dog's behaviour but I am at a bit of a loss as to what to do next? He is very well behaved out on walks and his training is going well however, sometimes he will walk between my legs when I am stood still and god help any dog that comes near us as he will growl and be very unpleasant. I reprimand him for his behaviour by grabbing his scruff and saying "No" in a deep voice but he continues to carry on. He also gets grumpy when other dogs try to say hello when he is on a lead. I am a little frustrated as he is such a sweet and gentle natured dog who loves to play when off lead. Any suggestions as to what I can do to overcome this behaviour as people think I own this horribly aggressive dog!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Peris, do you feel that your dog was well-socialized around other dogs when he was younger? If so, it could just be the leash making him fearful. Dogs on leash can sense, of course, that they are particularly vulnerable -- because they can't run away from any perceived threat. They feel defenseless. And I've seen this many times -- to a dog's way of thinking, "the best defense is a good offense". The fact that he gets between your legs shows that he's looking to you for protection. 

The reaction that he has to other dogs makes me think his socialization missed the "other dogs" lesson. I don't know, though. You say that he is "horribly aggressive" but I think he is fearful. Maybe other posters can advise you about where to go from here. Obviously, he needs to become more accustomed to other dogs and to feel safer around them.

p.s. I didn't mean to say that YOU think he is "horribly aggressive"; it's just that other people might think so. You know that he is a gentle dog at heart. Wish I knew more about the nitty-gritty of socialization. He is still pretty young, and so maybe the window of opportunity hasn't closed yet. Hopefully, it's not too late to get him used to other dogs while on leash. Good luck!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Peris,

Watch the tail. Up and ridged or tucked up between the legs. That is your clue. My guess is tucked under.



> They feel defenseless. And I've seen this many times -- to a dog's way of thinking, "the best defense is a good offense". The fact that he gets between your legs shows that he's looking to you for protection.


Mswhipple is spot on about on leash. I avoid on leash "confrontations" especially with dogs about the same size as Bailey and/or Chloe. Pack issues also at play. While on leash just keep walking and don't stop to chat. 

RBD


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Agree with above. My dog has been around new dogs nearly every day of his life. Off-leash= no problems. On-leash used to= no problems but several dogs have snapped at him on leash when unsuspecting owners came over to have our dogs say "hi," and he has lunged at two dogs on leash himself now. I don't allow it anymore. Save your dog the trauma and yourself the problems and tell owners who don't know better that your dog doesn't do well with other dogs on a leash and just wave to them from afar. They'll prefer that!


----------



## Peris (Aug 1, 2010)

Barney was really well socialised as a pup as we went to puppy classes etc as well as being around new dogs all the time. However, he was attacked by a border terrier when he was a pup but at the time it didn't seem to affect him in any way. Now I'm thinking otherwise! I have noticed he does tuck his tail between his legs when he comes between my legs and so I try to push him away as I feel that he needs feel ok in himself without gaining protection from me but maybe this is the wrong thing to do. I have recently started to lead walk him more around the streets and to the shops so that he can try and gain some confidence when on lead. I just don't want him to get into trouble with another owner so I think I will stay away from other dogs when on lead!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I have recently started to lead walk him more around the streets and to the shops so that he can try and gain some confidence when on lead. I just don't want him to get into trouble with another owner so I think I will stay away from other dogs when on lead!


Good plan. The attack did get logged in memory. Vizslas have a great memory of good and bad. The tail tells you. Miles and Miles of walks on lead. We have maybe 2,000 miles of on-lead walking and 3,000 miles of off-leash. It adds up quickly. Keep walking. Great for both of you.
I still avoid on-leash meetings. Why risk it. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/05/busy-city-street-walks.html

RBD


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry if I sound like an advertisement but I must again recommend the Cautious Canine by Patricia McConnell. You might also like Fiesty Fido (the entire topic is leash reactivity) by the same author. A lot of great tips on handling all manner of fear reactivity issues, and the books are really short (actually booklets). I got mine for kindle on amazon. 

Rosie is usually great with other dogs (the one thing we are confident in, as she has had issues w/ strange people)--but the one time she does sometimes react is if we shorten the lead to prevent her from greeting the other dog normally. I don't know why that sets her off, but it does have to do with the leash.

I agree w/ Laurita to warn the other owners. Some people will just get mad, no matter what you do right. But don't feel too bad--you are not alone. I see lots of dogs at the park with these issues, it's common. Just keep working on it. Pushing him when he is anxious may make the problem worse, so I would stay at the level he can comfortably manage without reacting. If that means crossing the street for now, so be it. And try those books


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

They grow so fast. One day they are puppies next day the are adults growling and protecting stuff. 

Just a thought, do you carry treats in your pockets when out on walks? If so your dog may think the other dogs want to take the treats form him. 
We met this large poodle and from across the street he looked vary friendly. I asked the owner for permission and allowed the dogs to say hello. As soon as we crossed the poodle tried to eat my V. Then stared to chew the treats through the owner's pants pocket. They explained to me how good and natural the treats were and their daughter is a Vet who highly recommended them ???


----------

